# Nerite snail Eggs are Annoying!



## keep_on_keepin_on (Mar 6, 2013)

Grab some snails, but in bag of water, put in box, tape, put my address on them. No snails, no eggs  
Honestly tho..i have no idea how to take care of your problem...would a loach each them?


ADJAquariums said:


> What is the best way to remove them? I've got tons on some of my rocks and I want them GONE! They are unsightly! I love the snails but the eggs seem to be their negative quality. I've tried rinsing them off, even scraping, scraping seems to work the best but the part that sticks to the rock stays on like Glue!


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

I hate those neuritis & their eggs. I got ride of mine last year April and there are still eggs in my tank.

These eggs are un-natural.


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

I still have driftwood from a tank that had a nerite in it from years ago. Those eggs will never go away.


----------



## Indychus (Feb 21, 2013)

They're not _that_ bad... Just use a razor blade to pop the egg off then scrape the residue off. I get rid of 5-6 of them every water change, and I can't say it's ever taken me any longer than 2-3 minutes.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok if it bothers you just keep 1 nerite per tank. Problem solved


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

I was thinking of getting one for my new 6 gallon but this is making me reconsider. If it's a female won't it lay eggs regardless of it being alone? Granted I have no idea what I'm talking about since I've never had one. But the thought of dealing with loads of snail eggs in a Fluval edge scares me.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

ClairemontTropical said:


> I was thinking of getting one for my new 6 gallon but this is making me reconsider. If it's a female won't it lay eggs regardless of it being alone? Granted I have no idea what I'm talking about since I've never had one. But the thought of dealing with loads of snail eggs in a Fluval edge scares me.


Yes. A female will not lay unfertilized eggs like a chicken. Besides the benefits of a nerite far outweigh the negatives.


----------



## ClairemontTropical (Mar 23, 2013)

Ahh good to know thanks. I'll be getting a Nerite then. How long after starting a tank is a snail appropriate? Maybe one month?


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

1 month is probably good. I myself actually put my first nerite in a bit early... and s/he died. :biggrin:


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

I thought they actually did lay eggs if they were alone? 

I had heard it at least. I lucked out with 2 bros lol.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Mab your lucky! mine are born to breed! too bad their eggs don't hatch, that would be a snail I wouldn't mind having a bunch of, eat algae but not plants! i'll try the razor blade method next water change, just changed it today and didn't check here to see if anyone had any ideas.

ON the plus side thought their great little snails, eat algae like champs!


----------



## Puddles (Jan 5, 2013)

assasin6547 said:


> Yes. A female will not lay unfertilized eggs like a chicken. Besides the benefits of a nerite far outweigh the negatives.


This is quite untrue and I don't know why this is repeated. I had 1 (one, uno) Nerites snail Nd ended up with boatloads of eggs. If you have a single snail and no eggs t means you got lucky and have a male. It does not imply that single females do not lay eggs.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

PuddlesAqua said:


> This is quite untrue and I don't know why this is repeated. I had 1 (one, uno) Nerites snail Nd ended up with boatloads of eggs. If you have a single snail and no eggs t means you got lucky and have a male. It does not imply that single females do not lay eggs.


Figured this. Thanks for confirmation.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

I must be really _really_ lucky because I've been doing that for many tanks now. But I sincerely thought you have to have a pair... http://www.wilmasthecause.org/index.php?main_page=page&id=2

Sorry for any confusion :icon_redf


----------



## Soothing Shrimp (Nov 9, 2011)

...some people feel the advantages outweigh the disadvantages.


----------



## CookieM (Feb 7, 2012)

Nerite egg are really unique, it's like a white sesame seed.


----------



## BriDroid (Oct 7, 2012)

I had 4 zebra nerites and they laid eggs all the time until they got old. Then 6 months later they died. I replaced them with 2 of the red tire track looking ones and 2 green ones. So far no eggs. They might just be to young. Yes the eggs are ugly, but those snails are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

What makes nerites better than say, ramshorns? Do they make a better cleaning crew? (not that I want any - I can't stand those eggs!) Curious, tho...


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> What makes nerites better than say, ramshorns? Do they make a better cleaning crew? (not that I want any - I can't stand those eggs!) Curious, tho...


They specifically eat algaes. Ramshorns eat everything. Nerites don't breed in FW, but Ramshorns do. 

I am not saying any of those things are benefits, but you can pick for yourself what you like.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Do they eat all algae,( I have green hair algae right now, but I wonder if the everlasting eggs would bother me more than the algae - lol) and is that all they eat? If you didn't have algae would they starve? I would consider trying one if they eat green hair algae!

I have ramshorns and they don't touch the green hair algae, too bad. Picking it out by hand is a drag. Fortunately it's only on my dw and one bolbitis plant that's attached to the dw. I recently saw where someone uses a toothbrush to remove it, and I can see how that would be easier.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

driftwoodhunter said:


> Do they eat all algae,( I have green hair algae right now, but I wonder if the everlasting eggs would bother me more than the algae - lol) and is that all they eat? If you didn't have algae would they starve? I would consider trying one if they eat green hair algae!
> 
> I have ramshorns and they don't touch the green hair algae, too bad. Picking it out by hand is a drag. Fortunately it's only on my dw and one bolbitis plant that's attached to the dw. I recently saw where someone uses a toothbrush to remove it, and I can see how that would be easier.


Many times they starve without algae. They're slow. If you have other inhabitants like shrimp, they won't get to algae wafers. 

Nerites won't touch hair/string algae either. 

The best bet for that is an amano


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Y'know, I was just reading a thread on amanos. I really would love to try them, but I fear my fish in the tank would pick at them & eat them (Buenos Aires Tetras, mostly) The tank isn't heavily planted yet and there wouldn't be good hiding places for the shrimp.
I don't want to hijack this thread any more than I already have, so I will start my own with my amano/fish concerns soon. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## comatoast (Mar 11, 2009)

I've kept nerites in my tank for years and never had an egg problem until I switched heaters recently and the tank temperature was lower than normal for several days- then the eggs were everywhere! For me at least, keeping the tank temp at 79 degrees or slightly higher makes nerite eggs a rarity.


----------

